# Acronis True Image 2011 - Backupendung



## resu223 (9. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen !

Ich brauche heut mal die Hilfe von den Acronis Nutzern.
Nachdem ich mit Acronis True Image 11 jetzt laufend den Fehler E00070020 ("das Archiv ist beschädigt")bei der Validierung des Archivs gebracht hab , hab ich mir die Testversion des neuen Acronis True Image 2011 heruntergeladen und möchte damit ein Backup machen.
Die Frage ist nun muss ich hier wieder beim Backup-Namen die Dateiendung .tib angeben um ein funktionierendes Archiv zu erhalten?
Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe

Gruß resu223


----------



## kelevra (10. September 2010)

Wie erstellst du das Backup denn? Mit der Boot CD?

Die Dateiendung würde ich auf jeden Fall mit angeben. Hatte da früher auch schon Probleme mit.


----------



## resu223 (10. September 2010)

Danke erstmal kelevra!
Ich habe mich mal auf Neuland gewagt und meinen Rechner auf USB 3.0 aufgerüstet.
Das heisst die Backups laufen auf eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte.
Ich nutze dazu keine Boot CD sondern mache das Backup im normalen laufenden Windows Betrieb.
Mit Acronis True Image 11 kommt jetzt leider immer bei der Validierung dieser Fehler.
Deshalb der versuchte Umstieg auf True Image 2011.
Nur steht dort nicht ob man beim erstellen des Backups die Endung .tib mit angeben muss.


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2010)

Musst du normalerweise nicht mit angeben, sollte automatisch angehängt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2010)

resu223 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun muss ich hier wieder beim Backup-Namen die Dateiendung .tib angeben um ein funktionierendes Archiv zu erhalten?
> Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe


 
Nein, die Dateiendung wird automatisch erzeugt. Wenn du ein AVI erstellst, schreibst du als Dateiname ja auch nicht blablabla.avi rein sondern nur blablabla.
Einfach die Testversion installieren, das Backup erstellen, dann validieren und danach erstellst du dir dann eine bootfähige CD von dem Programm, dann hast du sozusagen die "Portable Version".


----------



## resu223 (16. September 2010)

Danke euch allen , ich hab Acronis True Image 11 und da muss man die Dateiendung .tib noch mit angeben sonst bekommt man einen totalen Murks.Nutzt einer von euch schon True Image 2011????
Ich hatte damit ein Backup gemacht und es danach validiert ...zur Validierung brauchte er ungefähr 30 Minuten danach war der Grüne Balken voll und die Restzeit auf 0 Minuten und auf einmal sprang die Restzeit zurück auf über 40000 Tage .....lol..... was soll denn der Quatsch....hatte jemand von euch das auch???


----------



## ff-rightleft (11. Oktober 2010)

resu223 schrieb u.a.:
------------------------------------------
Ich habe mich mal auf Neuland gewagt und meinen Rechner auf USB 3.0 aufgerüstet.
Das heisst die Backups laufen auf eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte.
Ich nutze dazu keine Boot CD sondern mache das Backup im normalen laufenden Windows Betrieb.
Mit Acronis True Image 11 kommt jetzt leider immer bei der Validierung dieser Fehler.
Deshalb der versuchte Umstieg auf True Image 2011.
Nur steht dort nicht ob man beim erstellen des Backups die Endung .tib mit angeben muss.
-------------------------------------------
*VORSICHT!!!* USB 3.0 Festplatten laufen nur im Windows mit einem dafür installierten Treiber!! Sollte es einmal erforderlich sein, eine dort befindliche Sicherung mithilfe einer erstellten Boot-CD standalone zurück zu schreiben, steht dieser Treiber NICHT zur Verfügung und Acronis TIH findet die USB 3.0-Platte nicht (ein Restore der C-Platte ist demnach nicht mehr möglich).
Die Erweiterung *.tib wird von Version TIH2011 automatisch gesetzt (wenn sie nicht explizit überschrieben wird!)!
Gruß
ff-rightleft


----------

